# REQUEST FOR HELP FISHING MARCO ISLAND/10K ISLANDS AREA



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Someone on the Forum recently contacted me for some help preparing for an upcoming trip to the Marco Island/10K Islands area. Unfortunately, I accidentally deleted the text message with your email address. As I promised to email you this evening, I feel bad. If that's you--send me a DM with your email address and I'll get that out to you. Sorry for the oversight.


----------



## Skip599 (Feb 18, 2018)

A buddy and I rented a house jun 4-8 in Marco Island for his birthday. This will be my first time fishing north of Ponce de Leon Bay and was hoping you could share a few tips on the 10k islands. I have heard rookies easily damage lower units problem in the area


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Skip599 said:


> A buddy and I rented a house jun 4-8 in Marco Island for his birthday. This will be my first time fishing north of Ponce de Leon Bay and was hoping you could share a few tips on the 10k islands. I have heard rookies easily damage lower units problem in the area


sent you a DM


----------

